# Got my Anasci.org shirt today



## chaotichealth (Mar 5, 2015)

Just got it.  Gonna sport it to the gym tomorrow


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks sweet!

I resized it and re-uploaded the pic for you.

The only thing I would have changed is, I would have had them remove the border around the pic. Then the pic would have bled into the shirt. And possibly had the quote moved to the back top of the shirt so only the pic and AnaSCI were on the front.

But looks great! May have to consider making some more


----------



## Akamai (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice!

Ak


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm will to bet you have a few people that would buy some.  I agree about the border.   That would of helped set it off.  But either way maybe next time.  I didn't have paint shop installed anymore.  I need to re install it.  Then I can to the touch up work myself.


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 5, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Just got it.  Gonna sport it to the gym tomorrow



Freakin awesome and it even has a quote from Ayn Rand?!?!?!?   :headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## MattG (Mar 5, 2015)

Very cool :sHa_thumbsup3:


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 5, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> I'm will to bet you have a few people that would buy some.  I agree about the border.   That would of helped set it off.  But either way maybe next time.  I didn't have paint shop installed anymore.  I need to re install it.  Then I can to the touch up work myself.



Did you get it done at a local shop or online? How much did it cost? 

I am actually interested in pleading to Grim to have it set up the way I suggested above and having some made up.


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 5, 2015)

I got it done at a local place. It was $25 they give they give a discount if you order more then one.  I was looking at some online places but then you can't walk in and decided if you like it or not.  It's kind of you get what they mail to you


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 5, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> I got it done at a local place. It was $25 they give they give a discount if you order more then one.  I was looking at some online places but then you can't walk in and decided if you like it or not.  It's kind of you get what they mail to you



I have someone here that can do them very cheap. If Grim will doctor it the way I suggested I will order 100 of them and see which members want them


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 14, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> Looks sweet!
> 
> I resized it and re-uploaded the pic for you.
> 
> ...


U guys have 4x??


----------



## SURGE (May 21, 2015)

Cool T!


----------



## custom creation (May 22, 2015)

I'm in. Looks great!


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 24, 2015)

Hawk likey!


----------



## psych (May 25, 2015)

I would love one of those.....a hoodie would be better!

There is a shirt shop by my house I get some singlets done at.
I would buy a decal that could be ironed on.


----------



## TheChosen1 (Jun 15, 2015)

I would like a sleeveless and tank top.
How or when can we order them?:action-smiley-055:


----------

